# Whats the word on quest preservation?



## MRK_preservation (Jan 5, 2014)

what the title says are they a good companie to work for?


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

Garbage pricing.


----------



## cover2 (Apr 3, 2013)

Regional in California that from what I saw on their website has been a sub to a sub. Probably a Quest to get paid.:whistling2:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

$350 flat rate pricing on initial services, including up to 20 cyds of debris, etc.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

$350 flat rate pricing on initial services, including up to 20 cyds of debris, etc.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

GTX63 said:


> $350 flat rate pricing on initial services, including up to 20 cyds of debris, etc.


How how how can any one dispose of 20 yards of debris for 350


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> How how how can any one dispose of 20 yards of debris for 350


No worries, you make it up on volume.......:whistling2:

Dont forget the securing, sales clean, wint, grass cut, etc. All included also...

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

allure9121 said:


> How how how can any one dispose of 20 yards of debris for 350


This is how...


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> This is how...



Wtf????


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> This is how...


Whoops, didn't think anyone had seen me doing that.


----------



## Field Audit Services LLC (Mar 24, 2013)

:shifty: Lmao, gtx63... :lol:


----------



## NeverWinterProperties (Feb 17, 2014)

They don't respond to you if you fill out the application either. I filled it out 2 weeks ago with no response. But from all the posts, I think I am happy I didn't go into that "marriage". Thanks guys! =)


----------

